# 720L (190g) SA Community Tank Stocking suggestions



## Hidoi (Mar 16, 2020)

*I'm going to be purchasing a 190g tank this year and I'm in the planning phase regarding stocking it.
It will be a semi-planted tank with rocks/driftwood and plants among the hardscape and a large open area of sand.
I have been looking around and this is the stocklist I have come up with currently:*

20-30 x Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae (Red Eye Tetra) or Hasemania nana (Silvertip Tetra)
6 x Chilodus punctatus (Spotted Headstander)
6 x Megalechis thoracata (Spotted Hoplo Cats)
4 x Geophagus Surinamensis (1:3)
3 x Ancistrus Sp. Super Red

1 x Andinoacara pulcher "Electric Blue"
1 x Hypselecara temporalis (Chocolate Cichlid)
1 x Amatitlania sajica (T-Bar Cichlid)
1 x Hypsophrys nicaraguensis (Macaw Cichlid)
1 x Acarichthys heckelii (Threadfin Acara)
1 x Guianacara owroewefi
1 x Leporinus fasciatus (Banded Leporinus)

*Will these fish work together?
Wll the tetras be fine in there and not become food?
Is the stocklist fine as is, is it overstocked or is there room for more?
Are there any changes I should make?

I have also concidered the following cichlids:*
Cleithracara maronii
Mesonauta festivus
Herotilapia multispinosa
Astatheros robertsoni
Heros efasciatus
Heros severus

*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

I moved your topic to the SA forum for better advice. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Hidoi (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you!
The dimensions are: 200 x 60 x 60 cm (79" x 24" x 24")


----------

